# Age ! How much is too much ??



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

We all buy cigars to age them.

Some buy them aged to age them even more.

How much is to much ???? 10,20,30 years. 

At some point do you think the cigar starts on a decline in flavor ?


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

I would think after 15 or so years the flavors start to decline. Heres a good article.

http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=jrcu_cigaraging


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

I'd keep in mind that some blends, i.e. Habanos, are blended so as to improve with age right from the beginning, yet others are made to be smoked right away.:w

Similarly, there are some wines like that. Can't be drunk in under so many years but just divine with age, while others only have a shelf life of less than 3 years!


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

According to MRN if it's a quality made Habanos 20-50 years. Yeah like that's going to happen.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

to be honest with you, it's really depends on two factors:

A particular cigar and how they were stored.
I have cigars that date back to the early 1900's, and have smoked MANY cigars that are 20, 25, and 30 years old. Some have been excellent....recent examples have been 25 year old RyJ Clemenceaus and 30 year old Por Larranaga Coronas. Sir Winnies are phenomenal at 30 years old.

But I have noticed that some pre-embargo cigars are really hit or miss.....more so "miss" on a consistant basis. Sure, I will come across a real gem at times, but most cigars from the 50's and early 60's you can tell that they may have fallen off a bit....some more than others. Exceptions to this are Dunhill Don Candidos and La Flor de Puntos. These have (at least IMHO) always been excellent even with 40 years on them!

That being said, I've smoked some vintage cigars that are just 20 years old that have faded away....and not worth the money.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

It's not fair to come up with a blanket age guide to cigars and/or wine. A most chardonnay falls apart in 5 or so years, as a white burgundy could go 20+ years. Cigars are as varied with blends as are wines in Bordeaux. They may be from the same area, as Cuba is an island, but oh so different in when in time they peak.

I notice another similarity with wines in that the most sought after cigars and wines are the ones that have the most aging potential.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

I have taken steps to make sure that NONE of my ISOM's get too much time on them

:w


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



Franksmith said:


> I have taken steps to make sure that NONE of my ISOM's get too much time on them
> 
> :w


:tpd: I give them a year possibly two and poof! Up they go in smoke. :w


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



Franksmith said:


> I have taken steps to make sure that NONE of my ISOM's get too much time on them
> 
> :w


That sure is ashame....maybe trying to might show you why aged cubans are so sought after. I would recommend trying to set some aside for aging purposes. But, WTF do I know?


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

All I can say is: I guess I'll let you know in 10-20 years - stick around. I just had a PSP2 that was pretty good - IMO - relatively fresh. I think it was a NOV 05 box (too lazy to go check). I'll probably puff those before their time is due. However, I also had a Lusitania from a similarily dated box that probably could use 3 years, just like the PSD4s I got recently. It sounds like, from the posts above, the answer is: It depends. Hmmm.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

For taste or profit? Really a no lose for the owner of the "aged cigars." If you take the time to age a cigar 10, 20 or 30 years you may end up with a rarity of pure bliss or at least a smokeable cigar that was not worth the effort. Either way your cigars will definately be worth more money as "vintage" cigars are always more expensive and sought after just because older is considered always better and more rare regardless of how the cigar really tastes.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

It is tough for me to age anything.
However, I am making a real effort with a few boxes.
Promised myself to age long term 2 boxes of Sublimes, 2 boxes of Siglo VI and 1 box of Cohiba Reserva.
Would love to have those boxes 10 years down the line, when Cuba is hopefully free of that tyrany, when the law of demand and supply end up jacking the prices so much due to US citizens being able to legally purchase them.
I guess I will then have to debate, do I smoke them or do I part from them at great profit?
Answer will be simple, smoke the bastages!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

try storing the cigars you are aging in a totally seperate humidor. Walmart has coolers for great prices, climmax media, and a cool place to store them. That's all you need, and that's exactly how I was going about it before I decided to move on. It isn't easy, I spent a lot of money doing it; but you don't have to spend as much as Da Klugs to age cigars. Just a thought!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

I'm no expert on the subject but ..

Have had 15-20 year old cigars that were "dead flat".

Smoked a 73 year old cigar last night that was soo rich and different no one could describe the intense flavor.

If you subscribe to MRN's line of thinking about flavor leakage then "it's the packaging stupid". The 73 year old cigar was in cello. Must have sealed in the flavors.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

73 years old?
Sounds like something I would enjoy...........Dave, buddy, pal, my favorite CS cigar smoking friend......hehehehe


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



Bruce said:


> 73 years old?
> Sounds like something I would enjoy...........Dave, buddy, pal, my favorite CS cigar smoking friend......hehehehe


Yeah..Me too Buddy ol' Pal.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



coppertop said:


> That sure is ashame....maybe trying to might show you why aged cubans are so sought after. I would recommend trying to set some aside for aging purposes. But, WTF do I know?


Actually I am just trying to be "half full" about it... my budget has not allowed me to purchase enough to put any away so far. I would like to... no doubt about it, but then again... I am enjoying them so much right now I am not feeling like I am missing too much. I have enjoyed a few aged ones from BOTL's and I have come across some that I have bought that were reasonably priced and while most are great... as others have already mentioned... aged sticks can be very hit and miss too.

Bottom line....

Life is good :u


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

The oldedst cigar I have ever smoked was 31 years old. It was superb! I have decided to try and "lay down" several boxes every year of selected sticks so that 10 years from now I will hopefully not have to be chasing 8 to 10 year old sticks and paying a premium like I am now!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



Da Klugs said:


> Smoked a 73 year old cigar last night that was soo rich and different no one could describe the intense flavor.


Graverobber.(?)


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



Da Klugs said:


> Smoked a 73 year old cigar last night that was soo rich and different no one could describe the intense flavor.


I too smoked this cigar, and it was unlike anything else there, including some legendary sticks 
of course seangar trying to inhale the burning ember reminent of this one was hilarious

of course those 30 yr old la glorias were pretty right on too


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

I think Bruce already said this, but it depends on the cigar and the storage. That being said, I smoked a 1970 Monte #1 the other night and it was fantastic. I doubt it even peaked yet. Very full flavored still.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



Bruce said:


> 73 years old?
> Sounds like something I would enjoy...........Dave, buddy, pal, my favorite CS cigar smoking friend......hehehehe


If it wasn't the last one I had you would be opening a box today.


----------



## nickhager_99 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

id have to say it probably depends a lot on the blend of the cigar. ive also never had the chance to age them that long so i dont know.


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



Bruce said:


> to be honest with you, it's really depends on two factors:
> 
> A particular cigar and how they were stored.
> I have cigars that date back to the early 1900's, and have smoked MANY cigars that are 20, 25, and 30 years old. Some have been excellent....recent examples have been 25 year old RyJ Clemenceaus and 30 year old Por Larranaga Coronas. Sir Winnies are phenomenal at 30 years old.
> ...


Weel i am agree with Bruce about the storage of cigars .Yes because for a long storage they must have a good condicion like humidity and temperature.I am agree again when Bruce said that dipend from the brand .True.... partags or bolivar has a blend with more ligero generrally than others cigars like Romeo or rafael gonzales for exsample... But I am totally in disappoin about How Long....I have smoked precastro and dunhill and dovidoff cuban but i think that a cigars with the best caratteristic for the aging can be good max after 15 years. After very sloly go down......for don't tolk about of some cigars much aromatic but not much pawer..the go down after 7/10 years of aging..30 years for me the cigars is died !!!
Yes you can find some cigars good ,i have smoked some davidoff or dunhil good but this is not the rules!!!

the aging is the old english scholl but everything change .....So i am agree for aging cigars but not 20/30 years!!!!!

smoke after 5/7/10 years your cigars and you smoke a fantastic cigars again with power ,again with a pesonal caratteristic .Many old smokers think that the absoltely armony,the equilibrium ,of the taste and flower are good .YES is true in the cigar of 5/10/15 years for exsampler but in a cigars of 30 years does mean that is died!!!

Any way guys i respect each persons and his opinion ! i think the important is smoke like you think is better for you!!!!

Ciao

habanaman


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

Wanted to bump this thread and see if anybody had more to say about this.
I've been thinking about putting away a cab of Party Lusi's to smoke once a year.
Anybody have any opinions? What cabs (speficially cabs) do people think would be enjoyable once a year without going flat after 30/40/50 years?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

Monte #2's or Esplindidos.

do they make either of those in cabs?


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



Greerzilla said:


> Monte #2's or Esplindidos.
> 
> do they make either of those in cabs?


I don't think so but i'm a newb


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



RPB67 said:


> We all buy cigars to age them.
> 
> Some buy them aged to age them even more.
> 
> ...


I would agree that I buy cigars with the purpose in mind to get a little age on them, only because I take it as gospel that they will be better with age, and will consequently be a better tasting smoke for ME. But, unless I am alive long enough to benefit from extreme aging ie: 30 to 50 years, there is no point to aging a cigar too long so that others who come after me can enjoy them :ss If I'm gonna age a cigar, it is to make damn sure I benefit from it.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

Since we're on this topic, what is a good place to get a hold of some really good quality, old smokes? Where do you guys buy them from? I'd like to give a few a try.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



mosesbotbol said:


> It's not fair to come up with a blanket age guide to cigars and/or wine. A most chardonnay falls apart in 5 or so years, as a white burgundy could go 20+ years. Cigars are as varied with blends as are wines in Bordeaux. They may be from the same area, as Cuba is an island, but oh so different in when in time they peak.
> 
> I notice another similarity with wines in that the most sought after cigars and wines are the ones that have the most aging potential.


i may be off on this but...isn't white burgundy chardonnay?


----------



## E. Bunney (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



daviddunn said:


> Since we're on this topic, what is a good place to get a hold of some really good quality, old smokes? Where do you guys buy them from? I'd like to give a few a try.


Since he's as old as the hills, Santa Claus has a great selection of aged smokes. However, he only gives them to good little boys and girls. I don't smoke them myself, but I've heard rumors that the tooth fairy has some. You might ask him -- oh sorry, he's not on this board. I know, why don't you ask DooshusBaggus, I bet he can point you in the right direction, just tell him I sent you.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



daviddunn said:


> Since we're on this topic, what is a good place to get a hold of some really good quality, old smokes? Where do you guys buy them from? I'd like to give a few a try.


I assume you mean aged NCs, and I have no idea...


----------



## E. Bunney (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



mastershogun said:


> Wanted to bump this thread and see if anybody had more to say about this.
> I've been thinking about putting away a cab of Party Lusi's to smoke once a year.
> Anybody have any opinions? What cabs (speficially cabs) do people think would be enjoyable once a year without going flat after 30/40/50 years?


I think that a cab of Lusi's would be a great cigar to age, but I don't think they will make it to 50 years. Not because they won't be good at 50, but b/c they will be so good that they will be smoked before that age. But when you think about it, there is nothing wrong with that. Pretty much anything in a cab you could take a shot at aging that long, and if they go "bad" they won't go bad all at once.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



Bruce said:


> to be honest with you, it's really depends on two factors:
> 
> A particular cigar and how they were stored.
> I have cigars that date back to the early 1900's, and have smoked MANY cigars that are 20, 25, and 30 years old. Some have been excellent....recent examples have been 25 year old RyJ Clemenceaus and 30 year old Por Larranaga Coronas. Sir Winnies are phenomenal at 30 years old.
> ...


I worship you.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



LiteHedded said:


> i may be off on this but...isn't white burgundy chardonnay?


Good eye.

Yes it is, usually, but to call it just Chard like some Toasted Head crap is injustice. Like Dutchmasters is a cigar... Sure it is, but it is no Cohiba...

I should've have used a more descriptive example.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



daviddunn said:


> Since we're on this topic, what is a good place to get a hold of some really good quality, old smokes? Where do you guys buy them from? I'd like to give a few a try.


Hello Daviddunn!

Just to let you know that asking for or disclosing sources is considered bad form and is generally frowned upon and against the rules of ClubStogie.

Feel free to stick around and make friends on the board and over time you will develop long-lasting friendships/relationships.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



LasciviousXXX said:


> Hello Daviddunn!
> 
> Just to let you know that asking for or disclosing sources is considered bad form and is generally frowned upon and against the rules of ClubStogie.
> 
> Feel free to stick around and make friends on the board and over time you will develop long-lasting friendships/relationships.


I'm not sure why you thought it was necessary to reply to my message on this thread, as well as send me a PM with the exact same information. Because you made it public, I will make my reply public.

I appreciate you trying to help, Dustin, but I have been here for a little while now, and I am well aware of the rules-I also have many friends.

As far as I understand the CS rules, asking for sources of cigars that are illegal in the United States (if you are a US citizen) is against the rules. If you will read my post, you'll see that I said nothing about Cubans, or any other illegal cigar. I have no intention of purchasing Cubans. I simply asked if anyone knows where I can buy cigars with significant age on them. Much like asking: "where can I buy the God of Fire cigar? Where have you guys seen the God of Fire cigar for sale?".

If I am in error, please let me know.

Thanks,
-David


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



daviddunn said:


> I'm not sure why you thought it was necessary to reply to my message on this thread, as well as send me a PM with the exact same information. Because you made it public, I will make my reply public.
> 
> I appreciate you trying to help, Dustin, but I have been here for a little while now, and I am well aware of the rules-I also have many friends.
> 
> ...


Sorry, bro. You ARE in error. This is in the Habanos Only Lounge. That coupled with your statement (which I have bolded) CLEARLY indicates you are asking for source of Cuban cigars.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*

Ah, I'm sorry, I didn't even notice that. I found this thread via the "new posts", and I neglected to look at the actual forum it was under. My apologies.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



daviddunn said:


> Ah, I'm sorry, I didn't even notice that. I found this thread via the "new posts", and I neglected to look at the actual forum it was under. My apologies.


Maybe a PM to Dustin is in order.
Just my :2


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I typed two different responses to DD's reply, and erased both of them.



daviddunn said:


> If you will read my post, you'll see that I said nothing about Cubans, or any other illegal cigar. I have no intention of purchasing Cubans. I simply asked if anyone knows where I can buy cigars with significant age on them.


My butt itches.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I thought he was going for the pre-embargo loophole... come to think of it, does that even exist???


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



mastershogun said:


> Wanted to bump this thread and see if anybody had more to say about this.
> I've been thinking about putting away a cab of Party Lusi's to smoke once a year.
> Anybody have any opinions? What cabs (speficially cabs) do people think would be enjoyable once a year without going flat after 30/40/50 years?


bump (the conversation got off track a little)


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



mastershogun said:


> Wanted to bump this thread and see if anybody had more to say about this.
> I've been thinking about putting away a cab of Party Lusi's to smoke once a year.
> Anybody have any opinions? What cabs (speficially cabs) do people think would be enjoyable once a year without going flat after 30/40/50 years?


MS, I'm thinkin' there's only one way for you to find out. Even if they aren't good in 30 years, that's 30 years of premium smoking till you get there. If you don't like them at that point, I'm sure you will know/find people who would worship you for sharing with them. Take the plunge with the Lusi's. Then next month get a different cab. :ss


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Age ! How much is to much ??*



mastershogun said:


> Wanted to bump this thread and see if anybody had more to say about this.
> I've been thinking about putting away a cab of Party Lusi's to smoke once a year.
> Anybody have any opinions? What cabs (speficially cabs) do people think would be enjoyable once a year without going flat after 30/40/50 years?


With regards to long-term aging as above, i'd stick to the more full-bodied Habanos (like Partagas as you mention above) as "Typically the stronger fuller bodied cigars age better over a longer duration of time":

http://www.cigarnexus.com/counsel/aging/index.html

You might also want to consider Tubos cigars as well as cabs, if youre still trying to decide on smokes to age. Tubos work on the same aging principle as Cabs (ie restrict air flow for slow and good aging) and give the cigar, imo, due to the close proximity with the cedar sheet, interesting added qualities that the boxed versions do not have. I only mention tubos cigars as they will extend your options, as cabs can be limiting, e.g. with tubos cgars RyJ Churchills can be included, which are exceptional imo.


----------

